# Keeping cat out of baby's room



## SoupySteve (Jun 27, 2004)

I apologize if this question has been asked before. I DID do a search before asking in a new thread.
My wife and I are expecting a child soon and we don't want our cat (Jim - 5 yr old neutered male declawed) in the baby's room. We don't think that he'll do anything to the baby ( he IS kind of mean at times), in fact we're sure that he'll be more scared of the baby than anything.
The problem is that I am allergic (slightly) to cats, so one might suspect that through the wonders of genetics, my child will also have this allergy. I'd like to keep my baby's room free of cat hair and the cat if at all possible. 
If we were to simply close the door, Jim would go NUTS (as he always does if there's a closed door other than the front door) and paw on the door all night long meowing about how sad he is that he cannot roam freely in his kingdom...
I've come up with two solutions (I think) but 'd like anyone's input if possible.
Solution 1 - Put one of those "desk pads" - the kind you place on your carpet to make your rolling chairs ROLL on the floor UPSIDE DOWN (little spikes up) in the entryway to the baby's room. MAYBE Jim won't like getting his paws poked to enter the room. Problem with this - he could jump over it, I woun't like walking over it barefoot...
Solution 2 - Buy one of those fences that DOG OWNERS use that you bury (the shock collar kind) - and bury the wire between the hallway and the baby's doorway - if the cat goes in, he'll get a buzz... Problem with this - cost, not very nice to Jim, and I don't know if it will work or not.
Once again, any input will be greatly apprecuated.


----------



## marijun (Nov 24, 2003)

its certainly not easy to keep a cat from howling over a closed door :lol: 

but...they will get over it in time. you should probably start training him now while you don't have a baby for him to disturb. keep the door closed. he will probably yowl and throw a fit, but don't give in. he will just need to accept that he can't go in there.

perhaps you could install a plexiglass window at the bottom of the door so he could see inside? i think that's what drives them crazy the most, not knowing what's on the other side of the door. maybe if he can see he's not missing anything spectacular, he won't put up such a fight. also might try putting some wall-mount toys on the door itself or on the walls around the door. with cats, you have to be creative sometimes.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

We've got our bedroom "cat free", with the door always closed. The kittens doesn't care that we dissapear into the bedroom at night. Their transport cage sits just outside the door, where they sleep, and they still don't care.

Mookie, my bro-in-law's cat, knows "our" bedroom is off limits when we visit (all clean before we arrive), he meows the first two nights, then adjust. So can Mookie, 15 years old, adapt to "new regimes" I'm sure any cat can. They'll sulk for a few nights, then accept facts. Door closed = no cats. Cheap and simple.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I'm not sure exactly how to do it. I always give in and open the door 

I just wanted to add something though. My mother is very allergic to cats. I could never have a cat while growing up because of her health. I however have 3 now  I have never been allergic. I'm not sure how much genetic play into allergies.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Consider installing a screen door instead of a regular, solid door so baby can sleep in there, you can still monitor what's going on, plus the kitty can't get in.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Try one of those baby gates, one that's extra-tall and opens by pressing a lever with your foot, they're economical, install without power tools and work great 

something like that:


----------

